# regular velocidad y giro de un motor con un potenciometro



## esteban miranda (Mar 21, 2008)

hola a todos ya escribi una vez y me respondieron muy rapido pero no fue muy especifico porque no me exprese muy bien... espero hacerlo esta vez mejor... mi problema es el siguiente; no se si no me da la cabeza o que pasa pero como puedo hacer que por ejemplo si tengo un potenciometro de 10k que cuando este se situe en el medio o sea 5k mi motor no se mueva y cuando le voy girando ya hacia la derecha por ejemplo el motor comience a girar despacio en centido horario y al girar al tope del potenciometro que el gire al maximo o sea directo a Vcc, y cuando vuelva para el medio que reduzca su velocidad hasta llegar a quedarce y al girar mi potenciometro para la izquierda que haga lo mismo pero alreves.. si alguie puede ayudarme con esto o ya lo ha realizado espero que me ayuden, esto es para un control de una pluma para una camara, estoy tratando de realizarlo desde hace muco y no puedo pasar esta parte... GRACIAS!


----------



## danni (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola , Bueno espero ayudarte :
bueno UTiliza el PUENTE H , para hacer el control de velocidad  Haz el circuito con SCR , el potenciometro sera para contolar la corriente de exitacion de los mismos ,

Coloca Una resistencia fija y el potenciometro que sea varaible , en el diseño de este tipo de control es de preferencia utilizarlo.
Suerte y espero que lo diseñes.

Si tienes algunas dudas , tratare de darme un tiempo para mandarte el esuqematico 
see you later


----------



## esteban miranda (Mar 21, 2008)

hola danni, gracias por tomerte el tiempo de responder.... el puente ha necesita controles para cambiar el giro... el tema es que cuando el potenciometro este en la mitad de su recorrido el motor este quieto y si le doy hacia un lado el motor gira hacia un lado y si le doy hacia el otro lado gira en centido contrario... como los controles de playstations..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

Creo que esto te servira, es una fuente con variacion continua de tension de -10V a +10V.
Se maneja con un solo potenciometro y claro esta en el medio la tension es 0

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=8800


----------



## esteban miranda (Mar 21, 2008)

gracias Fogonazo... entendiste muy bien mi idea.. pero no quiero ser pesado pero necesito que ese control sea por un pwm para el torque del motor.. si es solo por tension ya esta solucionado con tu esquema pero lo complicado es hacer eso misomo pero con un PWM.. es posible?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh ¡.
Bueno, en este momento se me esta ocurriendo lo siguiente:
Con un 555 se genera el pulso de PWM, ajustando con un potenciometro y calculado para que en el medio del recorrido del potenciometro la señal posea una relacion Ton-Toff del 50%.
Algun esquema que detecte la relacion (Ton-Toff) que maneje a un puente "H" 
Ton > Toff: giro CW
Ton < Toff: giro CCW
Ton = Toff: giro Bloqueado

¿ Ahora como hacemos para que varie la velocidad, porque EL PWM al 50% es un 50% de tension aplicada ? el motor no estaria detenido

En eso es en lo que estoy pensando, tal vez con un PLL ?

Me voy a ver mis bonsai, tal vez se me ocurra algo.


----------



## esteban miranda (Mar 23, 2008)

creo que eso seria muy interesante fogonazo!... no tienes idea de como se controlan los cabezales de las plumas para camaras? algo asi necesito... porque cada vez se me complica mas, es que vivo en Asuncion-Paraguay y hay poco recurso electronico por aca, o sea que si necesito un IC medio raro o especial lo mas probable es que no lo encuentre... creo que lo mejor si no encuentro salida tendre que usar los muy tediosos para mi: LOS PICS..


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2008)

esteban miranda dijo:
			
		

> ..... pero necesito que ese control sea por un pwm para el torque del motor.. si es solo por tension ya esta solucionado con tu esquema pero lo complicado es hacer eso misomo pero con un PWM.. es posible?


Tenes una confusion, el torque no depende de si es CC o PWM sino de la corriente disponible para darle de comer al motor.

Ese motor, de que tension y potencia (o al menos corriente nominal) es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

Yo entendi que este era un requerimiento.
Si solo es para mover el motor de paneo de una camara el esquema te sirve perfecto, incluso te lo puedes armar con 2 motores y un Joystic y consigues movimiento universal.
Con 3 integrados comunes lo resuelves


----------



## esteban miranda (Mar 23, 2008)

Gracias Eduasrdo, el motor todavia no tengo pero quiero usar uno de 12V de 4A aproximadamente, lo que pasa es que ya hice pruebas con corriente y con PWM y el mejor resulto con PWM porque si controlo con corriente se calienta mucho el motor..


----------



## esteban miranda (Mar 23, 2008)

que integrados serian Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

El esquema que te pase con un TDA2030 y 2 TDA2003 1 para cada motor.

El joystic seria con 2 potenciometros a 90º entre si uno reconoce el movimiento adelante-atraz y el otro derecha-izquierda.


----------



## esteban miranda (Mar 26, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo... voy a probar este circuito para ver como se comporta el motor... tardo un poco en responder porque tengo mucho trabajo pendiente... GRACIAS!


----------



## Electricista (Mar 31, 2008)

Pienso que puedes utilizar lo siguiente :
2 resistencias en serie del mismo valor (valor del pot /2) conectadas a la alimentacion + y -, y el potenciometro cuyos estremos conectados al + y -  y el terminal central del potenciometro va a comparase con el conductor conectado al centro de las resistencias. En la posicion central del potenciometro la diferencia es 0v al ser  girado a la isquierda o derecha va existir un voltaje entre ambos con polaridades + y -    ó   -  y  + con un valor de tension que tiende a la mitad siendo mayor cuanto mas es es el giro del potenciometro,ahora esa señal la llevas al sistema de control de velocidad que ya fue explicado por los amigos aqui en el foro
Carlos Alberto-Brasil


----------



## pablinweb (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola fogonazo, estoy necesitando ese circuito para controlar el paneo del cabezal de la camara, pero cuando accedo al link me da "no encontrado" te agradeceria si volvieras a subirlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2012)

pablinweb dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, estoy necesitando ese circuito para controlar el paneo del cabezal de la camara, pero cuando accedo al link me da "no encontrado" te agradeceria si volvieras a subirlo.



Se perdió en la mudanza. :enfadado:

Veré si lo encuentro.


----------

